# Mullered07's Everest Memory Benchmark Thread



## mullered07 (Sep 6, 2008)

*DECIDED TO CREATE THIS THREAD TO COMPARE AND POST YOUR EVEREST MEMORY BENCHMARK RESULTS.

ALL SUBMITTED RESULTS MUST BE ACCOMPANIED BY A EVEREST MEMORY BENCHMARK SCREENSHOT AND A CPU-Z MEMORY SCREENSHOT.

RANKS WILL BE SPLIT INTO 4 OPTIONS, 1 MEMORY READ, 2 MEMORY WRITE, 3 MEMORY COPY AND 4 MEMORY LATENCY.

YOU MUST SUBMIT YOUR RESULTS IN THIS ORDER:​**


			mullered07|8462mb/s|5486mb/s|9094mb/s|52.3 (READ/WRITE/COPY/LATENCY)
		
Click to expand...

*
Links for CPUZ And Everest Free Edition (If you dont own a copy)




Username|Read|Write|Copy|Latency (ns)|Comment
Fitseries3|15424mb/s|13699mb/s|17609mb/s|36.0|
Arctucas|11514mb/s|8561mb/s|8102mb/s|46.0|
chuck216|8544mb/s|8826mb/s|7910mb/s|50.7|
HTC|9971mb/s|8567mb/s|8708mb/s| 49.9|
DOM|9585mb/s|12167mb/s|8660mb/s|55.5|
Melvis|6971mb/s|3413mb/s|4651mb/s|49.5|
File_1993|9425mb/s|9882mb/s|9184mb/s|54.1|
3dsage|8649mb/s|8587mb/s|9023mb/s|48.7|
drunkenmafia|7213mb/s|4316mb/s|7209mb/s|65.4|
JrRacinFan|8657mb/s|7266mb/s|7540mb/s|57.3|
Jmatt110|10823mb/s|9765mb/s|11453mb/s|36.8|
CrAsHnBuRnXp|7867mb/s|9973mb/s|8413mb/s|67.9
infared|10565mb/s|9110mb/s|9579mb/s|47.7|
marsey99|9412mb/s|10596mb/s|9010mb/s|54.2|
thebeephaha|9486mb/s|8013mb/s|6761mb/s|67.1|
pbmaster|9631mb/s|8512mb/s|9851mb/s|40.7|
modder|9266mb/s|9576mb/s|8912mb/s|55.5|
oli_ramsay|9146mb/s|10586mb/s|8670mb/s|54.0|
mullered07|8690mb/s|9510mb/s|9435mb/s|62.9|
deathvirus_me|8006mb/s|7286mb/s|7352mb/s|58.0|
spud107|7276mb/s|5007mb/s|5526mb/s|53.2|
alexp999|6997mb/s|7285mb/s|7610mb/s|75.4|
psyko12|6123mb/s|4207mb/s|4205mb/s|99.9|


----------



## spud107 (Sep 6, 2008)

mind this is just ddr lol,


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks to spud for submitting you results mate, you cant knock ddr, a good kit can kick it with some ok ddr2 kits, and you have it running at a damn nice 500mhz with tight timings too 

btw if anyone else has a better idea on how to rank, you should maybe pm me, as i dont want this thread getting flooded


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 8, 2008)

well this is goin better than i planned lol dont be shy people 

have requested it be moved to general software, might be more suited there


----------



## infrared (Sep 8, 2008)

Yay, been waiting for a thread like this!

This is done with my 24/7 settings:

Supertalent pc2-6400 2x1gb. 2.25v, 1200mhz (5:6) 5-5-5-12-2-35-4-3-2

Oh, btw, the cpu is @ 3.5ghz, 7x multi.


----------



## psyko12 (Sep 8, 2008)

*my ppoor(4) machine*

heh


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it worth making sure we are on the same version of software? gonna give this a go. Which version shall I use?


----------



## infrared (Sep 8, 2008)

IMO just use what you've got. There's too many versions to be able to standardize it and i don't think the scores will vary much if any between versions.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 8, 2008)

Shame you have to pay for it. bang goes that idea.


----------



## spud107 (Sep 8, 2008)

http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1734



alexp999 said:


> Shame you have to pay for it. bang goes that idea.


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 8, 2008)

spud107 said:


> http://downloads.guru3d.com/download.php?det=1734



Still have to pay for it, its shareware. 
hate having shareware on my PC, unless its just limited. (i.e no expiry date)


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 8, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## spud107 (Sep 8, 2008)

its a beta with full functions, iv just checked it an its fine



alexp999 said:


> Still have to pay for it, its shareware.
> hate having shareware on my PC, unless its just limited. (i.e no expiry date)


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just downloaded the latest trial version off their website.
Here's mine:


----------



## infrared (Sep 8, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> Here's mine



OMG, you ba****d kicking me off the top for memory write! 

Very nice write score!


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 8, 2008)

infrared said:


> OMG, you ba****d kicking me off the top for memory write!
> 
> Very nice write score!



Thanks lol, I doubt it'll be up there for long, some1 with DDR3 will come along and get like 20GB/s


----------



## modder (Sep 8, 2008)

bad
http://img.techpowerup.org/080908/Capture1028.jpg


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 9, 2008)

OK, I guess.


----------



## thebeephaha (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## deathvirus_me (Sep 9, 2008)

Good enough for my old chips


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 9, 2008)

thanks guys updated 

anyone know why my memory copy is quite slow in comparison to the rest of my results?


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 9, 2008)

Ayone know why my latency is so high? 
Results dont seem that gereat compared to other peoples.


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 9, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Ayone know why my latency is so high?
> Results dont seem that gereat compared to other peoples.



most people have got the same timings as you but overclocked hence your lower times in general, try running your ram at a diff ratio to bump it up


----------



## alexp999 (Sep 9, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> most people have got the same timings as you but overclocked hence your lower times in general, try running your ram at a diff ratio to bump it up



Will give it a go now. Do you think its worth trying to OC my CPU a bit more?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's mine from a couple of weeks ago when I was finding my max OC's. CPU-Z's are 24/7 speeds:






Gotta love AMD's memory controller


----------



## infrared (Sep 9, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Here's mine from a couple of weeks ago when I was finding my max OC's. CPU-Z's are 24/7 speeds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap *rubs eyes*... it's not possible.. is it? Wow 

How much voltage are you running through those sticks?


----------



## oli_ramsay (Sep 9, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Ayone know why my latency is so high?
> Results dont seem that gereat compared to other peoples.



Could be performance level, which is the latency of the northbridge.  I think it's called TRP is BIOS.  It's called TRFC on mine.  Try lowering as many ram timings as you can in BIOS too.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 9, 2008)

infrared said:


> Holy crap *rubs eyes*... it's not possible.. is it? Wow
> 
> How much voltage are you running through those sticks?



Stock is 2.1v, I'm running 2.18v through them 

Also I haven't found may MAX stable OC for anything yet, been too busy with school lately, so I know I can get more out of my system. Holidays are coming up though...


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 9, 2008)

Here is a better benchmark:


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 10, 2008)

Arctucas said:


> Here is a better benchmark:



Better than what?


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 10, 2008)

Better than the first one I posted (Post #18).

I see, you thought I was saying it was better than yours? I should have been more specific. I was not comparing mine to anyone other than my own.

And what is with the thumbs down?


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 10, 2008)

ok no fighting in my thread  ........... 

updated guys, thanks for keeping them coming (i think cause its a pita editing and inputing them the way i am lol)

maybe sticky if we get enough people ?


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 10, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> ok no fighting in my thread  ...........
> 
> updated guys, thanks for keeping them coming (i think cause its a pita editing and inputing them the way i am lol)
> 
> maybe sticky if we get enough people ?



No problems here.

Would it be preferable to edit my post with a better benchmark, or post a new one?


----------



## mullered07 (Sep 10, 2008)

Arctucas said:


> Would it be preferable to edit my post with a better benchmark, or post a new one?



well a new post is preferrable as i always check new posts, and hardly go trawling through older ones, i might update the rules and just state that each post/screenshot must be also shown with the posters name and readings EG:

mullered07|8907|7609|6503|59.7 

that looks like it would make my job a hell of a lot easier as at the moment i have 2 of the same windows open, one for manually copying the results and the other for editing the first thread. which results in a lot of switching tabs to read and type etc, where as read and copy/paste would be easier.

good question you raised though as i have been thinking about that recently, though at the moment i can cope with the amount of benchmarks people have been posting(im hoping for more guys, so c'mon) also if you like/appreciate the thread a thanks would be nice


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 10, 2008)

Arctucas said:


> Better than the first one I posted (Post #18).
> 
> I see, you thought I was saying it was better than yours? I should have been more specific. I was not comparing mine to anyone other than my own.
> 
> And what is with the thumbs down?



Sorry that was my bad, I thought with the thumbs down and that infrared seemed a bit suprised at my score that you were being arrogant and trying to show off lol. Sorry, misinterpreted.


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 10, 2008)

No problem, it was my fault for not stating that I was referring to own previous benchmark.


----------



## infrared (Sep 10, 2008)

I can't believe we havn't seen any DDR3 yet.


----------



## mon74 (Sep 11, 2008)

Here's mine, still on the 939/ddr bandwagon...

I can manage ddr500/T2, but my pc feels snappier at ddr466/T1, K8's just love tight timings.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 11, 2008)

mon74 said:


> Here's mine, still on the 939/ddr bandwagon...
> 
> I can manage ddr500/T2, but my pc feels snappier at ddr466/T1, K8's just love tight timings.



Have you tried 3-3-3-8 with a bit more voltage? That seemed to be what I had the best sucess at! also that latency # seems a bit high????


----------



## mon74 (Sep 11, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> Have you tried 3-3-3-8 with a bit more voltage? That seemed to be what I had the best sucess at! also that latency # seems a bit high????



I have sneekypeet, i think my mobo it's at fault here, the cpu volts hoover from 1.400 to 1.432, sometimes up to 1.440, mind you, i have it set to 1.42 in the bios...


----------



## Arctucas (Sep 11, 2008)

Arctucas
Read 11455
Write 8522
Copy 7951
Latency 46.0



A small improvement on my last effort:


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 11, 2008)

All right been playing around a bit more, here's where I'm at so far.

Jmatt110
Read 11006
Write 9936
Copy 11669
Latency 36.1


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 14, 2008)

OK THIS THREAD IS BEING REVIVED BY ME,

Front page has been redone and now the results are in an easy to read table (thanks W1zz)

ive also made it as easy as possible to submit results, that will enable me to update in a matter of seconds, so what are we waiting lets get benching


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2008)

Here's mine. Think I can improve upon it? If so how?








Edit: Damn... thats hard to see. Ill see if i cant fix it.

Edit 2: 

CrAsHnBuRnXp|7867mb/s|9973mb/s|8413mb/s|67.9ns


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 15, 2008)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Here's mine. Think I can improve upon it? If so how?



make the picture bigger so we can read it, that would be an improvment


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> make the picture bigger so we can read it, that would be an improvment



Working on that....

Any other time it works...

Edit: Fixed!


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 15, 2008)

have you tried running at 4.4.4.12 at them speeds, maybe try upto 2.2v to get them stable


----------



## pbmaster (Oct 15, 2008)

What do you guys think?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> have you tried running at 4.4.4.12 at them speeds, maybe try upto 2.2v to get them stable



Wont happen. Doestn boot. Even at 2.3v


----------



## vega22 (Oct 15, 2008)

marsey99
Read 9412
Write 10596
Copy 9010
Latency 54.2


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 15, 2008)

pbmaster said:


> What do you guys think?



nice please submit your results as set out on the first post though people 



marsey99 said:


> marsey99
> Read 9412
> Write 10596
> Copy 9010
> Latency 54.2



please submit results like this people:

marsey99|9412|10596|9010|54.2

marsey99 and pbmaster both added to the table


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 15, 2008)

Updated my first post.


----------



## vega22 (Oct 15, 2008)

sry bro, i thought you wanted it like in post 34 not the op 

thanks for the update


----------



## mullered07 (Oct 16, 2008)

marsey99 said:


> sry bro, i thought you wanted it like in post 34 not the op
> 
> thanks for the update



np man, ive updated #34 now just to avoid any confusion, gonna be updating my scores as the ones posted are from my phenom when i get chance/can be bothered


----------



## DOM (Nov 3, 2008)

E8500 580x7.5


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 4, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> OK THIS THREAD IS BEING REVIVED BY ME


Can you update the CONTENT not just the method?  What would make this thread priceless is:

1./ L1, L2, L3 latency (if you have the non-trial versions, otherwise NA)
2./ DDR, DDR2 or DDR3, and speed.
3./ Chipset

(just seeing the user name is pretty useless, we want to know what they are running)



For the people that have already posted... often that info is already in the thread, you just need to spend a few minutes pulling it out. Alternatively, they can edit or resubmit.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 4, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> Can you update the CONTENT not just the method?  What would make this thread priceless is:
> 
> 1./ L1, L2, L3 latency (if you have the non-trial versions, otherwise NA)
> 2./ DDR, DDR2 or DDR3, and speed.
> ...



ok ill look into that when i get bk from work, atm its 07.40 and i have exactly 5 mins left of browsing tpu and staying on my pc before i have to get ready


----------



## FilipM (Nov 8, 2008)

Here is mine:

9077/10083/9095/58.3


Not max oc, just my current speed - 24/7


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 8, 2008)

Here's my athlon x2 5600+ Brisbane @ 3200 and PC-667 DDR2 @ 800 mhz

8544/8826/7910/50.7


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 10, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> ok ill look into that when i get bk from work, atm its 07.40 and i have exactly 5 mins left of browsing tpu and staying on my pc before i have to get ready



Not that I am complaining or anything, but I just happened to notice that the benchmark I posted 9-11-08 (Post #41) is slightly better than what you have listed.

I was wondering if you were going to update the list anytime soon?

Thanks again.


----------



## stefanels (Nov 10, 2008)

Here is mine


----------



## Arctucas (Nov 15, 2008)

A small improvement on my last one:

Arctucas 11514|8561|8102|46.0


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 27, 2008)

3dsage|8313|8169|8634|51.1


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 27, 2008)

Here is mine, its kinda shitty actually.  Not sure why.  

My copy is friggin terrible

That's it man, I'm starting a thread. 

drunkenmafia|7213mb/s|4316mb/s|7209mb/s|65.2 (READ/WRITE/COPY/LATENCY)


----------



## FilipM (Nov 27, 2008)

I had mine to 9500+ on read, need to post a pic...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 27, 2008)

This submission ok mullered?






JrRacinFan|8216|7280|7349|60.6

PS: That was when my PNY's were functioning as they should. They are now dead.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 28, 2008)

ok guys ive updated this and must only apologise for it taking this long , if we can get some more interest in this thread, please pm me if you are willing to update as and when if i cant, i will pick one person. although i will be trying to keep on top of it as much as poss now, tbh i just had a lot of things going on in the last couple of months hence i didnt and the interest died down again.

i do think this thread deserves it simply for the fact its the only one dedicated to memory bandwidth on tpu, so if you feel you could help out in your spare time and im too busy to do it, please pm me stating why. 

and just to kick it back off (yet again ) im gonna be benching in the next half hour and putting my updated results up 

(oh and god help us should the i7 crew (fitseries3 and dark2099) show up with benches, maybe we just wont see there posts hmmmm ? )


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

okay as promised, heres my new results mullered07|8690mb/s|9510mb/s|9435mb/s|62.9| 

tbh im not too happy with them the memory is running at a damn good speed of 1125 and with timings of 5.5.5.15 

however all the subtimings are off as i have flashed them with quite loose sub timings in spdtool as these sticks had a lot of trouble running at 1066 on my old amd board, and now cant reflash them back as spdtool doesnt support the ich10r chipset


----------



## DOM (Nov 29, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1045563&postcount=55



mullered07 said:


> ok guys ive *updated* this and must only apologise for it taking this long , if we can get some more interest in this thread, please pm me if you are willing to update as and when if i cant, i will pick one person. although i will be trying to keep on top of it as much as poss now, tbh i just had a lot of things going on in the last couple of months hence i didnt and the interest died down again.
> 
> i do think this thread deserves it simply for the fact its the only one dedicated to memory bandwidth on tpu, so if you feel you could help out in your spare time and im too busy to do it, please pm me stating why.
> 
> ...


----------



## 3dsage (Nov 29, 2008)

3dsage/8649/8587/9023/48.7


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

DOM said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1045563&postcount=55



my apologies dom, seem to have completley missed your post  updating as we speak  and next time try tpost ur results as i specified  

and 3dsage am on it also, am gonna have to have a shuffle round with the table as the results are all over the place, i mean you can click on specific categories and sort them that way, does every one do that though. 

just makes it hard with having all the categories in the same table, i may try and find of a way to get them into their own tables as long as it doesnt make the first post too long winded, ideas welcomed


----------



## Melvis (Nov 30, 2008)

Ok here is mine 
Weird tho, my memory bus speed is lower today, it was over 240MHz Yesterday


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

OK every time I run the benchmark and see all the scores, why is it that my Copy is always 0? Is that bad and/or can it be fixed? My ram is good.. i just dont see why I dont have a Copy score.. any thoughts?


----------



## FilipM (Nov 30, 2008)

Mullered, Im not on the list either...or are my eyes to tired....post no.58


----------



## HTC (Nov 30, 2008)

*This is my best ever:*






That was in a Rampage Formula with Corsair Dominators CL4 6400 running @ 940 with 4-4-4-10 and 2.18v and using 4 sticks, if memory serves: i've since downgraded.

HTC | 9971 | 8567 | 8708 | 49.9


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2008)

JrRacinFan|8345|7713|7531|58.1


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 30, 2008)

Melvis said:


> Ok here is mine
> Weird tho, my memory bus speed is lower today, it was over 240MHz Yesterday


updated



File_1993 said:


> Mullered, Im not on the list either...or are my eyes to tired....post no.58


updated



HTC said:


> That was in a Rampage Formula with Corsair Dominators CL4 6400 running @ 940 with 4-4-4-10 and 2.18v and using 4 sticks, if memory serves: i've since downgraded.
> 
> HTC | 9971 | 8567 | 8708 | 49.9


updated



JrRacinFan said:


> JrRacinFan|8345|7713|7531|58.1


done 


and _jM thats weird, you might want to try a different version of everest, post bk with results


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry to do this to you mullered.....






JrRacinFan|8657|7266|7540|57.3


----------



## FilipM (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry to do this

File_1993|9425|9882|9184|54.1


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> (oh and god help us should the i7 crew (fitseries3 and dark2099) show up with benches, maybe we just wont see there posts hmmmm ? )



this any good?

Fitseries3|15424mb/s|13699mb/s|17609mb/s|36.0


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats insane man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 2, 2008)

actually its pretty crappy seeing how im at stock volts and the ram is underclocked and still running 9-9-9-24-1t. i bet i could get A LOT higher. 

i'll play around a bit.


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 2, 2008)

Well relative to my benchies, its really impressive and well the rest of the benchies up, lol.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 2, 2008)

holy shiz fit!!!


----------



## mullered07 (Dec 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry to do this to you mullered.....
> JrRacinFan|8657|7266|7540|57.3





File_1993 said:


> Sorry to do this
> File_1993|9425|9882|9184|54.1





fitseries3 said:


> this any good?
> Fitseries3|15424mb/s|13699mb/s|17609mb/s|36.0



ok all updated, and fit takes the lead in, well everything 

but i agree with fit, i have some much higher results with I7 and with a bit of tweaking you could maybe get them sticks upto or close to 20'000mb/s in r/w/c or there abouts which is frickin insane lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

mmmm bandwidth...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Fitseries3|17325mb/s|14474mb/s|18465mb/s|32.9


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 7, 2008)

holy shit!!!

this is dual channel NOT tripple channel....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)

Fitseries3|19243mb/s|16627mb/s|19281mb/s|24.2

i guess you need that.


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey, does anyone know what the latest beta is for Everest ultimate edition. I'm on the final of 4.60, but I've read that it reports the GPU fan speed wrong, so before I do another BM with my new ram, I wanted to update first. From all my googling, the most up to date I can find is: 4.60.1563


----------



## FilipM (Dec 17, 2008)

Im on 4.60.1500, works fine here.


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 17, 2008)

File_1993 said:


> Im on 4.60.1500, works fine here.



Same one I'm on, but GPU Fan reading conflicts with latest GPU-Z. and reading some of w1zards posts it was a bug with everyones progs, and GPU-Z is now correct.

I looked around a bit more and went on the lavalys forums, latest version I could find was 4.60.1591 so gonna try that now.

EDIT:

1591 now agrees with GPU-Z! 

EDIT2:

Here's my new results, not that much better lol, but not bad for £50 ram thats not OC'd 

alexp999|7680mb/s|7263mb/s|7765mb/s|67.7


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 17, 2008)

alexp999 said:


> Hey, does anyone know what the latest beta is for Everest ultimate edition. I'm on the final of 4.60, but I've read that it reports the GPU fan speed wrong, so before I do another BM with my new ram, I wanted to update first. From all my googling, the most up to date I can find is: 4.60.1563



1594:

http://www.lavalys.com/beta/everestultimate_build_1594_kjs5dn9cywz.zip


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 17, 2008)

Heya Alex! Can you give me a MemSet screenie. I may be able to give you a few tweaks that could help out some.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 18, 2008)

heres mine at 1600mhz and mine at 1800Mhz
17391/14702/19756/27.0


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

those dominator 1600 cas 7's?

you can do 2.04v 9-9-9-24-1t @ 2000mhz

or 1.8v 7-7-7-21-1t @ 1600mhz


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 18, 2008)

there Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D 6GB PC-12800 (1600MHz) 8-8-8-24??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

an nice. 

give them a tad more voltage and drop the timings a tad

you'll get alot more bandwidth.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> an nice.
> 
> give them a tad more voltage and drop the timings a tad
> 
> you'll get alot more bandwidth.



but people been saying that if i go over 1.65 volts ill kill my cpu  and i have a problem when up my fsb i lose 2gb of ram  i think its a problem with evga new bios what do u think


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

dood


i have run up to 2.36v on my ram on this board and its fine.

idk about the loosing ram problem. thats fucked up though.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Dec 18, 2008)

lol ill try hit high, think i found the problem with the ram when setting the ram to 1600mhz in the bios and ocing my cpu it ups my ram to 1800mhz and it mite not have the voltage to see all 6gb sound about right? any way to unlink the ram with the cpu? i oc to 3Ghz and my ram goes from 1066 to 1200


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 18, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya Alex! Can you give me a MemSet screenie. I may be able to give you a few tweaks that could help out some.



Where do I get that from?


----------



## _jM (Dec 18, 2008)

Hey guys, I just ordered some GIEL Black Dragons  from the EGG and I was wondering If any of you here know exactly how good these sticks are. I know they are better than my current set, but Im just trying to see If I made a good purchase. I bought these for the sole purpose of OC ablity and the 32$ pricetag with free shipping. Thanks


----------



## _jM (Dec 19, 2008)

Some good ol' G.Shitz 






and


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2008)

Amazing what 2 small adjustments make, right j?


----------



## _jM (Dec 19, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Amazing what 2 small adjustments make, right j?



LOL like a 1000mb/s  Thanks for all the input bro!  went from 79xx to this, good work


----------



## HTC (Dec 19, 2008)

_jM said:


> LOL like a 1000mb/s  Thanks for all the input bro!  went from 79xx to this, good work



Which RAM do you have, atm: PI Black 7200 OCed?


----------



## _jM (Dec 19, 2008)

HTC said:


> Which RAM do you have, atm: PI Black 7200 OCed?



LOL no just some cheap ol DDR2 1066 G.Skills with the blue heat spreader(2x1GB kit).. amazing OC for these sticks. Paid 35$ on the egg for em. I have some GEIL Black Dragons in the mail, shoid be here next monday or tuesday.

I am running these sticks atm


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 19, 2008)

_jM said:


> LOL like a 1000mb/s  Thanks for all the input bro!  went from 79xx to this, good work



You are very welcome. Also, e5200 is on the way. Ordered it this morning. Should have it before christmas.


----------



## _jM (Dec 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> You are very welcome. Also, e5200 is on the way. Ordered it this morning. Should have it before christmas.



w00t.. finnaly  I can have someone to play with   hehehe

The highest clocks Ive seen on that chip have been done with the p35 chipset fyi


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

_jM said:


> w00t.. finnaly  I can have someone to play with   hehehe
> 
> The highest clocks Ive seen on that chip have been done with the p35 chipset fyi



I am going to be running prime most of the day on Tuesday with it. Also, your going to see a couple more benches on the Abit board.


----------



## _jM (Dec 20, 2008)

funny you say that .. Im all primed out... now that i have my RAM where I want. Shitty thing is Im going to go through the same crap when my GEiLs get here


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)




----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

*My Results*

Here's a screeny of my results (they used to be much better until i updated my bios)

Silkstone/8426/6168/6338/58.4ns (read/write/copy latency)






They used to be 8618/5965/6598/56.5 without any tweaking of timings (5-5-5-18) damn asus board won't let me roll back the bios either


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

Thats pretty darn good on a G33 Silkstone. Really good!


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay, JrRacinFan has been helping me get more performance out of my RAM, and you can see the difference! 

Before tweaks:





After tweaks:





Its even improved the general responsiveness of windows! So my new results are:

alexp999|8339mb/s|7278mb/s|7964mb/s|61.4

I can believe its even improved the cache speeds and latencies! Thanks again Jr


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

*Update Me!*

You are very welcome!!!!





I am right there right behind you in single threaded apps. 


EDIT:

Heya alex!! 





Busted 8800!

JrRacinFan|8830|7365|7627|56.3


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thats pretty darn good on a G33 Silkstone. Really good!



Thanks Jr, if i had a 3.5fdd drive i would roll back my bios and clock the ram to around 1200 to see what results i could get. damn asus board won't let me do it through the bios option, i also can't up the NB voltage or get ram past 2.1v.

Also using mixed memory which isn't a good combo, i got really lucky with some BGA kingmax 2gb for about $30 with excellent timings, then i upgraded by another 2gb (couldn't get the same memory) i had to pay $53 for some German mem with worse timings


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

silkstone said:


> Thanks Jr, if i had a 3.5fdd drive i would roll back my bios and clock the ram to around 1200 to see what results i could get. damn asus board won't let me do it through the bios option, i also can't up the NB voltage or get ram past 2.1v.
> 
> Also using mixed memory which isn't a good combo, i got really lucky with some BGA kingmax 2gb for about $30 with excellent timings, then i upgraded by another 2gb (couldn't get the same memory) i had to pay $53 for some German mem with worse timings



Ack! You have a flash drive available for use?


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 20, 2008)

silkstone said:


> Thanks Jr, if i had a 3.5fdd drive i would roll back my bios and clock the ram to around 1200 to see what results i could get. damn asus board won't let me do it through the bios option, i also can't up the NB voltage or get ram past 2.1v.
> 
> Also using mixed memory which isn't a good combo, i got really lucky with some BGA kingmax 2gb for about $30 with excellent timings, then i upgraded by another 2gb (couldn't get the same memory) i had to pay $53 for some German mem with worse timings



Are you sure you cant roll back. My Asus board lets me use an older bios with the bios flash utility. It just comes up with a notification and I flash anyway.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

Yea, i have a usb. I've tried using it to boot. Nothing but problems, it's a real hassle tring to find a decent utility and then the boot file. most of them i tried need you to have a spare fd to copy the bootfile from! I also have a load of boot CD's (Hirens,+)_ but i can't find the option to boot into dos.
I have to update thru bios and it won;t accept an older version

p.s. any tips on timings to lower to get better results, Jr?


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 20, 2008)

1, Get a SPARE usb drive or backup your stuff to be replaced after the flash, then go here:
http://www.bay-wolf.com/usbmemstick.htm
And follow the instructions (You dont need to do the last step to add CD support)

2, Copy your files across that you need for flashing

3, With your USB still plugged in, reboot your computer and enter your bios. Set the USB drive as the first boot device, or enable F12 boot selection for example, if its easier. Save and restart.

4, Once your computer boots up, you should now see the BIOS boot from the USB key, and be greeted by a DOS prompt.

5, To ensure things are going smoothly, type dir, then press enter. You should see all the files contained on the USB

6, Use your dos prompt like you do on a bootable floppy.

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

Trying it now... i'll update

1st attempt> no good wouldn't boot after i copied the bios files over. Trying again......


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

2nd Attempt> No joy, same message - The bios is too old. Perhaps it isn't compatible with your motherboard


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 20, 2008)

silkstone said:


> 2nd Attempt> No joy, same message - The bios is too old. Perhaps it isn't compatible with your motherboard



So is it that you cant get the USB to boot, or when you flash it wont let you?

I take it you are letting the BIOS boot from the USB, i.e not entering the BIOS flash utility?


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

No, it boots fine - Thanks a nice app (it had been deleted from the HP website).

The asus bios flash prog won't let me flash to an earlier bios, that's the error message it gives me "The bios is too old. Perhaps it isn't compatible with your motherboard"


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 20, 2008)

silkstone said:


> p.s. any tips on timings to lower to get better results, Jr?



Well you have your sub timings pretty tight. What are the main timings rated for? 5-5-5-15? 1.9v? Only things I could think of is slowly reducing "All precharge to activate" and "All precharge to delay".


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

Yu. my timings are rated at 5-5-5-16@1066@2.1v pity i can't reach 1066 any more tho even at 6-7-7-21! it's pretty much the mb tho. even tho it's meant to run 1200 fine it doesn't with this latest bios.


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 21, 2008)

silkstone said:


> Yu. my timings are rated at 5-5-5-16@1066@2.1v pity i can't reach 1066 any more tho even at 6-7-7-21! it's pretty much the mb tho. even tho it's meant to run 1200 fine it doesn't with this latest bios.



When you get to your Dos promt, instead of going loading the asus flash utility, type (without quotes, lol):

"name of exe" /?

Then take a pic of what the commands are, there will be a way of force flashing.

Either that or try this, did a bit of googling, it does a force flash (i.e ignores version, etc.) But use at your own risk, make sure your 100% its the right bios for your mobo.

*AFU236U /i*_"Bios name"_*.rom /pbnc /n*


----------



## silkstone (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks, i'll try it now see what happens

Update> Didn't work - same message + The asus bios update utility doesn't give a list of commands 
Thanks Alex, i guess i'll just leave it as is, it's good enough for my liking.
Here's a link to what it used to beable to do (not at max, and no tweaking)

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=cc4dcf3021c5c70791b20cc0d07ba4d2229501f9754cb959


----------



## silkstone (Dec 21, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well you have your sub timings pretty tight. What are the main timings rated for? 5-5-5-15? 1.9v? Only things I could think of is slowly reducing "All precharge to activate" and "All precharge to delay".



They're the only 2 settings memset won't let me change


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 21, 2008)

So the AFU236U /i"Bios name".rom /pbnc /n commands didnt work then?


----------



## silkstone (Dec 21, 2008)

nope, typed it in exactly. I'd try a different flashing utility but i'm notoriously unlucky when it comes to using 3rd party software.
-same message. "Bios is too old. maybe it isn't compatible"


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 21, 2008)

silkstone said:


> nope, typed it in exactly. I'd try a different flashing utility but i'm notoriously unlucky when it comes to using 3rd party software.
> -same message. "Bios is too old. maybe it isn't compatible"



Wow, thats wierd. I've never known of problems back flashing, especially with the force commands.
My EZ-flash utility built into th bios, just asks me am I sure cus its older.
Have you tried the windows based Asus flash utility?


----------



## silkstone (Dec 21, 2008)

I know, all other Mb's i've tried have flashed fine. just this one. I have vista64 so the windows app won't work


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 21, 2008)

Taken from your mobo support page, says it support Vista x64, I have used this app on my mobo on Vista x64 in the past fine.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/asus/mb/flash/AsusUpdt_V71304.zip


----------



## silkstone (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks, I'm trying it now. Thanks for finding it, i searched the asus website but i couldn't find a windows app and it wasn't on the list of downloads for my motherboard

Nope - Didn't work either - Here's the error message in windows


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 21, 2008)

silkstone said:


> They're the only 2 settings memset won't let me change



Uncheck "Auto".


----------



## alexp999 (Dec 21, 2008)

silkstone said:


> Thanks, I'm trying it now. Thanks for finding it, i searched the asus website but i couldn't find a windows app and it wasn't on the list of downloads for my motherboard
> 
> Nope - Didn't work either - Here's the error message in windows



Is there a more upto date bios than 0304, but not as up to date as 1001? That will give you good RAM OC?


----------



## silkstone (Dec 21, 2008)

None of them prior to 1001 will update  I'll give it another go tomorrow using the other bios's


----------



## _jM (Dec 22, 2008)

Some of the newer ASUS BIOS's change the EEPROM , thats why you cant "back-flash" your BIOS through the utility. You should see if there is a modded version from Ketxxx


----------



## DOM (Dec 22, 2008)

_jM said:


> Some of the newer ASUS BIOS's change the EEPROM , thats why you cant "back-flash" your BIOS through the utility. You should see if there is a modded version from Ketxxx


the only way to back flash is in DOS


----------



## silkstone (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope Asus Dos bios utility won't let me backflash. kind sux. i guess the people at asus believe that every bios update is an improvement over their last.


----------



## DOM (Dec 22, 2008)

you have to burn something on a cd forgot what it was from asus and the bios and it lest you i done it but its been a while since i did it on mine

i did it on a cd/rw idk if you can do it on a usb stick you have to boot from it


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 22, 2008)

Stable


----------



## silkstone (Dec 22, 2008)

DOM said:


> you have to burn something on a cd forgot what it was from asus and the bios and it lest you i done it but its been a while since i did it on mine
> 
> i did it on a cd/rw idk if you can do it on a usb stick you have to boot from it



Thanks for trying to help. Tried all that (previous posts). It just won't work, gives me an error saying the bios is too old, not compatible with the mobo. Used, E.Z. update, From DOS (usb boot into dos) + Windows update utility. All have the same error. Every prior bios to 1001 won't flash


----------



## DOM (Dec 22, 2008)

i forgot you have to put an older AFUDOS on the cd to boot with thats the thing that well make it flash to an old bios


----------



## ZenEffect (Dec 24, 2008)

intel + ddr2 ftw!

here is one of my oldie but goodies!


----------



## Arctucas (Dec 24, 2008)

silkstone said:


> Thanks for trying to help. Tried all that (previous posts). It just won't work, gives me an error saying the bios is too old, not compatible with the mobo. Used, E.Z. update, From DOS (usb boot into dos) + Windows update utility. All have the same error. Every prior bios to 1001 won't flash



Have you tried KodaKey?


----------



## ZenEffect (Dec 24, 2008)

ok guys, as ive been reading afudos is a punk.  well, ive already solved this one for you quite a while ago.

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=74089&d=1205468995

use this afudos, its the engineering version. 

use the syntax
AFUDOS /iBIOSFILEHERE /pbnc /n

this will force flash.  thats how you are able to do things like the rampage mod and such.  you can literally put any bios on.  however not any bios will work, but it will be flashed on there if you know what i mean.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a feeling I am RAM limited.


----------



## philbrown23 (Dec 29, 2008)

philbrown23|8234mb/s|7236mb/s|7851mb/s|62.6 (READ/WRITE/COPY/LATENCY)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan|8303mb/s|6620mb/s|??|55.8


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 1, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> JrRacinFan|8303mb/s|6620mb/s|??|55.8



Have you tried a newer version?

Latest BETA (1601)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Have you tried a newer version?
> 
> Latest BETA (1601)



Ok, downloaded and installed. Thank you. What benefits does the newer version bring? I don't see any changes in it.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 1, 2009)

I am not sure, as I can find no changelog.

Anyway, did it fix your 0 MB/s Copy issue?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> I am not sure, as I can find no changelog.
> 
> Anyway, did it fix your 0 MB/s Copy issue?



Nope.


----------



## Arctucas (Jan 1, 2009)

Have you posted a bug report on the Lavalys forum?

Fiery is usually very good at responding.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 1, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Have you posted a bug report on the Lavalys forum?
> 
> Fiery is usually very good at responding.



Nah not really. I'm really not too worried bout tbh.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 22, 2009)

3dsage|8928|7628|8012|55.6
Ram@1066mhz 5-5-4-15 Perf Lvl=7

Still got more tweaks left with this board but these damn HyperX's dont like more than 2.25V.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> I have a feeling I am RAM limited.



What kind of Voltage do you need to run at Performance LVL 5? Do you have the TRD Phases on Auto or  Enabled?
Give me some tips


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 26, 2009)

24/7 settings


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 26, 2009)

3dsage said:


> What kind of Voltage do you need to run at Performance LVL 5? Do you have the TRD Phases on Auto or  Enabled?
> Give me some tips



Actually ... LOL ...

That's completely auto on my board. I just upped the ram divider and voltage to 2.1v. Those are my 24/7 settings.


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice man, gotta be those Reapers then.

My Ram Auto's to lvl 7, I can enable TRD phases so its really running at 6 with these Hyper X's when running 333/800. But I cant mess with lvl 5.
What's your NB voltage like?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2009)

She sits at 1.5v. Have a 120mm sittin over top of her with a good app of MX2 and never reaches 44C.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

here is a better one


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice very nice POS!

@3dsage

Also forgot to add, you are at a wayyyy higher fsb ...

Pretty darn good IMO.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 27, 2009)

@JR thanks  those are my 24/7 setting. I will be working on getting higher. I am trying for a higher bus speed because it gives lower ns dely on the ram 


got bus speed testing at 309mhz right now. that is a 55% overclock on the bus (200 stock) if it turns out stable then that will be my 24/7 settings unless someone gives me a reason not to run the bus at that high of a speed


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 27, 2009)

3dsage|9292|8483|8477|53.2     -Crossed the 9K Threshold WOOT!-
Ram@935mhz 4-4-4-11 Perf Lvl=7






Check out this glitch run "40ns", LOL


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 27, 2009)

Think I will try out your timings and post back results.


----------



## infrared (Jan 30, 2009)

Messin around with my G.skill Pi's. Dissapointed they wouldn't hit 1200. They seem to hit a wall after 1150 and to go higher requires lots of volts. This was with 2.2v 1175mhz.

infrared|10248mb/s|10398mb/s|9546mb/s|48.9


----------



## Xazax (Jan 30, 2009)

Xazax|16285mb/s|15185mb/s|19698mb/s|32.1ns

1260mhz DDR3 CAS 7-7-7-21


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 30, 2009)

at this point im just having fun 






keep on pushing!!!!

i WILL get this ddr2 to ddr3 bandwidth.


----------



## Xazax (Jan 30, 2009)

Very nice score zeneffect! what type of ram are you using?


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 30, 2009)

Xazax said:


> Very nice score zeneffect! what type of ram are you using?



crucial newegg lanfest 2007 pc6400 

handpicked d9gmh ftw


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

I want handpicked d9's


----------



## ZenEffect (Jan 31, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I want handpicked d9's



try a set of these.  great price after mir too!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145165

*edit*

starting to ramp up cas4 here is a old result.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

ZenEffect said:


> try a set of these.  great price after mir too!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145165



no moneys to spend on rams


----------



## 3dsage (Jan 31, 2009)

^Yup those are definately handpicked D9GMH's. Good Find


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jan 31, 2009)

are Hynix IC's any good?


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Jan 31, 2009)

{JNT}Raptor|9947mb/s|11231mb/s|9527mb/s|52.0


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Arctucas (Feb 13, 2009)

@Fitseries3,

Absolutely awesome!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 17, 2009)

@Fits

Holy crap! Are those the sticks you showed me yesterday? 3Ghz JEEZ!


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 17, 2009)

3dsage|8816|6300|10326|48.4



I had my NB up to 2.56GHZ


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 19, 2009)

This is the most I can OC these sticks, they also hold back this E6750 as I'm sure it has more in it with a ratio of 1:1 with this Asus that loves 500fsb+.

I'll slap in some Mushkin 1150mhz sticks and see what this can do while my DFI is needing a RAM and is putting my E8400 out of action.

Stand by!!


----------



## repsol23 (Feb 25, 2009)

Finally got some good results to post on my ram.  I hadn't done much overclocking in some time with my mobo, but decided to push it over the past weekend and was able to run a 540 fsb with no stability issues.  Here is a pic of my run with everest.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 26, 2009)

*Update This Thread Please! - Add This Too!!!!!*

E8400 @ 4.78GHz - 530x9  
Mushkin 1150mhz sticks @ 1271mhz 5-5-5-15-2T

Read: 10291 | Write: 11283 | Copy: 10903 | Latency: 54.4ns


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 26, 2009)

Goin old skool!!! 





EDIT

Nice run acid!!!


----------



## 3dsage (Feb 26, 2009)

9950 @ 3.3GHZ  HyperX's @1131 timings 4-5-5-16

9109 |6327 |10586 |46.4ns  











Any Phenom 2 owners care to post up results, I want to see the latency differences.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 26, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Goin old skool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks and nice run yourself...somehow I was expecting less from that Celeron even though you did a nice job OCing it...just goes to show that some things are still very serviceable even if they are slightly older.


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 27, 2009)

I wish Muller would update this thread....its been a while.


----------



## D4S4 (Mar 3, 2009)

too bad i sold my s939 rig... that coupled with some real good low latency DDR sticks would PWN most of DDR2 and half of DDR3 setups... i had some 7400 MB/s in read test @ 466MHz 2.5-3-3-6


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 3, 2009)

3x 1gig Single Channel






I'm unsure weather to run 2x 1gig dual channel again... don't see a major increase in it, maybe i should go for 2x 2gig or 4x 1 gig.

Here is a shot with 2x 1gig Dual DDR


----------



## silkstone (Mar 6, 2009)

Silkstone/8727/10821/7339/61.3

Not my best run since i've been using this new bios, but the write speeds are way up


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 6, 2009)

So... any advice on going with 2x 1gig dual channel or 3x 1gig single channel?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 6, 2009)

Go dual, write times are much faster


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 6, 2009)

True, but means less ram for programs to use. surely thats got have some performance losses?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Go dual, write times are much faster





mc-dexter said:


> True, but means less ram for programs to use. surely thats got have some performance losses?



I have messed around with both configs, they actually net the same performance rate.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 6, 2009)

So 3gig should be better as it offers greater utilization?


----------



## silkstone (Mar 6, 2009)

Your only using xp so you shouldn't need more than 2gigs, ........ mind you, your using an onboard Video Card which uses system memory, so you might be right...... Go with the 3gigs.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 6, 2009)

, just let me crank my settings up, I'll brb 

ED - heres the pic! Should be good enough for 3rd


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

3dsage said:


> 9950 @ 3.3GHZ  HyperX's @1131 timings 4-5-5-16
> 
> 9109 |6327 |10586 |46.4ns
> 
> ...



PII 720 B.E (X4) @ 3.4 // Corsair XMS2 @ 1123 timings 5-5-5-18 and really loose subtimings. Cheap DDR2 rated @ 800MHZ.







Not much of a difference with the 9950 B.E and 720 B.E (X4) with Cache latency.

Although the PII's memory controller seems to be better, as the Write Speeds Whoop on the the PI's.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 17, 2009)

silkstone said:


> Your only using xp so you shouldn't need more than 2gigs, ........ mind you, your using an onboard Video Card which uses system memory, so you might be right...... Go with the 3gigs.



Yes but onboard video only users 128mb ram, and i don't do no gaming on this system, except the odd blast on GTA 4 or command and conquer.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 17, 2009)

Somebody needs to make a updated table


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 17, 2009)

I think, the last time he updated was on page 5, lol.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 17, 2009)

Well we are only on page 9...


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 18, 2009)

Updates should come every 3 pages


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 18, 2009)

My latest and greatest


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2009)

not bad


----------



## The Haunted (Mar 18, 2009)

The Haunted|14472mb/s|15692mb/s|21117mb/s|45ns
On 24/7 settings


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 18, 2009)

god damn them i7s have a hell of a high bandwidth.. but also a slightly higher latncy then the PII but it sure makes up for it


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe separate DDR, DDR2, DDR3 tallys are in order?


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 20, 2009)

Arctucas said:


> Maybe separate DDR, DDR2, DDR3 tallys are in order?



Nice numbers BTW.

I agree somewhat, but PII has dual channel DDR3.  So it still wont hold a candle to Corei7's Tri channel DDR3 bandwidth.


----------



## Arctucas (Mar 20, 2009)

An excellent point, and it would probably be a lot of work to maintain all the possible lists.


----------



## keenan (Mar 21, 2009)

keenan|11532mb/s|9242mb/s|13164mb/s|39.6ns


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 21, 2009)

I think Mullered has given up on this thread.. QUICK! grab your fire torches and pitchforks and lets all go and smash his door down!


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 21, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I think Mullered has given up on this thread.. QUICK! grab your fire torches and pitchforks and lets all go and smash his door down!



Get MUllered!!!


----------



## silkstone (Mar 22, 2009)

It seems so, maybe an admin could transfer control to someone else without deleting the thread?


----------



## erocker (Mar 22, 2009)

Start a new thread, let this one die.


----------



## silkstone (Mar 22, 2009)

Fury Muff. I got some free time tomorrow. If no one else is interested, but i don;t know how to create tables using the forum code


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 22, 2009)

I do, but I'm far too lazy to maintain threads like this


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 9, 2009)

Just been fooling around with some cheap low end sticks...


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 11, 2009)

Would be nice if the top benchmarks at the start of this thread included the brand and model of RAM.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread is dead. Somebody with the will to update a thread like this every 3 pages or so is needed. Or better yet get a mod to make one, that way all the mods of this sub forum could keep it updated, much less of a chore.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sad its dead as my Mushkin sticks did very well at this benchmark once I clocked them up a little. 







They will do higher these days now I've fettled some more out of them.....was one of my earlier bench sessions with these sticks.


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 11, 2009)

acid888* sweet performance from your DDR2.

What model are the modules?


2x1gb?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Those are some Awesome sticks man, what kind of V's does it take to hit those speeds with those timings?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

To quote another thread:

Mushkin 1150mhz sticks.





They will do 1297mhz 5-5-5-15 on 2.3v for benches and 1268mhz 24/7 5-5-5-12 with 2.2v. I haven't tried to go any higher with looser timings but I'm sure they would crack 1333mhz...I'm also sure I'd kill them in the process.


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> To quote another thread:
> 
> Mushkin 1150mhz sticks.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090406/P1060663MUS.jpg
> ...



Those are some stout Ic's under there, those clocks are damn high for such low V's. 
Good stuff, hit me up if your ever gonna put them on the market.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice sticks Acid!!!!

IN your opinion is this good for 24/7?






Dimm volts are set at 2v.






Think I may need to re-apply some TIM?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

I just saw your SysSpecs, 8GB of ram? That surely will limit your RAM OC ability and put a lot of stress on the NB.
I'd get rid of 4GB to 'Julie', sell the 2GB in there and keep the Micro kit and push for higher clocks.....or you could move all 8GB to the other rig, sell 2GB kit and buy another 4GB 1066mhz kit from a good company like G.Skill for cheap.

Aside from the above, very nice for 24/7 clocks...always room for tigher timings though...should try 4-4-4-12 @ 2.1v,

Also, scrap the idea of water cooling and grab an HDT 1283, it'll kick your Akasa in the nuts and be a whole lot cheaper than water....strap two Scythe Kaze Jyuni 110 cfm fans to the thing and it'll see your E5200 stays very cool.



DOWNLOAD! <- Far better for Intel. 

Also, is that the most FSB your board can do??  If not, try for 424x8.5 for a 1:1 FSB:RAM and see a heathly speed bump, it will still give you a core speed of 3.6GHz but would boost your memory speeds.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

I have Realtemp. 355 is best stable for the chip and already attempted 10.5x355fsb, requires too much extra volts (1.48+.02v vdroop). It's not the board at all thats fsb limiting. The Akasa I got for cheap and I have a pump + 120 single rad on the way that a friend is giving me.

Already tried CL4, it's a no go.

EDIT:

Ohhh just letting you know also, the hynix sticks are installed in Julie right now. I am updating as we speak. Oh and I do take that back, dimms are at 2v. I'm not trying to discredit you.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

When I have some credit here, then you may be able to discredit me...dont worry my man.  

Maybe a cheap E7xxx is in order so Julie gets the E5200 and put the E1200 to work at something else??? More power in those 7xxx chips and they usually clock higher/less volts.

And seeing as your getting the water setup almost free (aside from blocks and so on) you may as well do it..add another 120 rad later on and cool the GTS. 

*Edit:* Any chace of some rig pics to see that RAM/cooler in action?


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

cdawall|11919mb/s|9753mb/s|13255mb/s|37.5 (READ/WRITE/COPY/LATENCY)


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> When I have some credit here, then you may be able to discredit me...dont worry my man.
> 
> Maybe a cheap E7xxx is in order so Julie gets the E5200 and put the E1200 to work at something else??? More power in those 7xxx chips and they usually clock higher/less volts.
> 
> ...



I'll post pics soon. I may be trading out the DFI+e1200 for a 5kBE+ 790GX. Once at that point in time a little down the road, 720BE or 805.

Oh and regarding the GTS, I am working it out to get a GTS full cover block 

@cdawall

nice numbers!!!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice numbers and good to see that 955 cd.....it makes me happy to know my DDR2 isn't doing that bad though. 

Full cover block sounds nice to me.....and the trade for a BE sounds good too...I assume Julie isn't just your rigs name and it does belong to your partner, so I'll ask; what does she use it for?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I assume Julie isn't just your rigs name and it does belong to your partner, so I'll ask; what does she use it for?



Actually it isn't her name 

Light usage with some gaming like Sims2, Spore, RollerCoaster Tycoon 3, and such games like that, tons of media decoding also. Gave her the 3870 to help cope with Sims 3. Crossfired 2600 pros wouldn't have cut the mustard in her PC with Sims 3.

Oh and since this pic ....






.. I replaced the reapers with the microns (don't have heatspreaders) and removed the extra 120mm fan and fuzz bunnies. Think I should put the fan back in? I noticed it did help with NB temps but not too much.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

That AMD will surely help then....she will enjoy the new found speed.

Light gaming on a 3870...shame on you/her! Get her playing CoD4!!!


On a side note, Sims sucks lol


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> That AMD will surely help then....she will enjoy the new found speed.



Oh heck nah she's not getting the 720BE/805.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

945 sat here...waiting to get abused by my girlfriend (me)


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> 945 sat here...waiting to get abused by my girlfriend (me)



Is that the 945B.E you got off of someone on here? I cant beleive its not being abused ATM.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> 945 sat here...waiting to get abused by my girlfriend (me)



3.8ghz stable is all you will get out of it on air 4ghz (ish) on water and 4.7-5 on phase


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey acid!!

I put my Reapers back in 






Oh and it gets even better!!! Found out my chip LOVES my 10.5 multi..... 

xD


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Is that the 945B.E you got off of someone on here? I cant beleive its not being abused ATM.


I got a whole rig from ascstinger, it was part of that.  



cdawall said:


> 3.8ghz stable is all you will get out of it on air 4ghz (ish) on water and 4.7-5 on phase


It does 3.8 on water without breaking a sweat...it will be sat under a HDT1283 as I don't want to buy another cooler for it so I expect it to be sat around 3.6GHz. 



JrRacinFan said:


> Hey acid!!
> 
> I put my Reapers back in
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090412/Capture059.jpg



Looking better, Jr...keep pushing them my man!

p.s Are they 800mhz stock or 1066?


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

Heres some Dominator C5D8500's in action, these sticks are cool I have more functions to tweak in AOD than with any other stick i've owned,  trying to get my latency into the 39ns area.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Looking better, Jr...keep pushing them my man!
> 
> p.s Are they 800mhz stock or 1066?



They are the "crappy" 800 CL4 kit. IM gonna keep working on this for a few more moments


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 12, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> They are the "crappy" 800 CL4 kit. IM gonna keep working on this for a few more moments



Do you tweak the subtimings at all? Get the Copy past 7K


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 12, 2009)

Too bad the cpu is a no go past 365 ... 

Hmmmm ....

I'm going to try something If i am successful will post back


EDIT:
That was a no, tried posting past 366fsb.

But as you can see from my stock settings ....





Was a definite improvement. Well time to spend the rest of my Easter SUnday with the family.


----------



## cdawall (Apr 12, 2009)

3dsage said:


> Heres some Dominator C5D8500's in action, these sticks are cool I have more functions to tweak in AOD than with any other stick i've owned,  trying to get my latency into the 39ns area.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/42.png



when i pop my 780A back together i have some 6400C3D G's to run lol D9's for sure 


and some teamxtreme 667 CL3-3-3-8 should be D9GKX


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 13, 2009)

@3dsage acid & cdawall


FINALLY BROKE 7K COPY AT HIGH FSB ON MY 750i!!!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Cangrats, Jr. 

Give it some 5-5-5-15 timings and push for some more mhz...I'm confident you can do better.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 13, 2009)

No can do. I have max external cpu clock limit of 3.8Ghz at that fsb. I've been playing with this all morning


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

I've been playing with this all morning....along with eating pizza pockets lol


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 14, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @3dsage acid & cdawall
> 
> 
> FINALLY BROKE 7K COPY AT HIGH FSB ON MY 750i!!!
> ...



Good stuff man, and you though you couldnt get it any higher. 







aCid888* said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090413/570fsb 2.jpg
> 
> I've been playing with this all morning....along with eating pizza pockets lol



Yeah man you got that top clocking Dual Core cpu on the list man Awesome work. 


If I eat to many pizza pockets, it makes my stomach gasses pop and creak Especilly with some Mountain Dew.



cdawall said:


> when i pop my 780A back together i have some 6400C3D G's to run lol D9's for sure
> 
> 
> and some teamxtreme 667 CL3-3-3-8 should be D9GKX



Make sure to post in this thread when you do, Clocking and tweaking ram has alot of benefits especilay looking a the tweaked versus stock, Everest mem bench.

Right now i'm waiting for Fitseries to send me some D9GKX Ballistix, I bet i'll break the 40ns barrier with those sticks.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 14, 2009)

I forgot to post my new scores with my patriot ram the last time i posted was with my Reapers 
hows this for 24/7(i ran it 24/7 before at that speed idk why i don't anymore)


----------



## NGD (Apr 14, 2009)

after a lot of headaches with my added 2Gigs of RAM, finally stable!

NGD|7219mb/s|10019mb/s|8430mb/s|78.3 (READ/WRITE/COPY/LATENCY) 

Now only gotta get the timings (6-6-6-18 2T) down, but that'll be my second braincracker 

Tips anyone? Should I just try 5-5-5-18 @ 2.1V Instantly? Or one Timing at a time? The kit is 4x 1Gb Corsair Dominator PC8500 btw


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

try 5-5-5-15@2t@2.1v 1000mhz(500mhz)


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I forgot to post my new scores with my patriot ram the last time i posted was with my Reapers
> hows this for 24/7(i ran it 24/7 before at that speed idk why i don't anymore)
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/mem3_1-1.png



Good stuff man, My Dominators seem to do better with tight timings on everest. Im shooting for sub 40ns latency, why just a personal challenge.
 I'm getting closer, this run was done with my Rad in some Ice water, this allowed my 5400 to finally run past 3.47 GHZ


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

I know you can do it . drop the timings to 5-4-4-12 and tweak the subtimngs. I will give you a hint 
set what is in red to how i have it. It will give higher bandwidth and alittle low latency it is one of them things that having it higher gives better results(atleast it did for me don't know for sure it will help you) just trying to share somethings that i have found out


----------



## 3dsage (Apr 15, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know you can do it . drop the timings to 5-4-4-12 and tweak the subtimngs. I will give you a hint
> set what is in red to how i have it. It will give higher bandwidth and alittle low latency it is one of them things that having it higher gives better results(atleast it did for me don't know for sure it will help you) just trying to share somethings that i have found out
> http://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u88/p_o_s_pc/timings.jpg



You know man, I never messed with that setting. I'm do some more Rad in Ice runs tomorow and i'll tweak that.
BTW how high does your ram let you run 1T?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 15, 2009)

3dsage said:


> You know man, I never messed with that setting. I'm do some more Rad in Ice runs tomorow and i'll tweak that.
> BTW how high does your ram let you run 1T?



I am running EVERYTHING UNDERCLOCKED right now. My ram is running at ddr400(200mhz)@1.8v CPU at 1ghz@0.82v 8800GT@315/540/784(C/m/s) running everything low speeds right now because it was getting too hot in the room and i want to be green for this week then i go back to overclocked speeds 

btw my ram DOESN'T run 1T when overclcoked


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 16, 2009)

@ DOM

Viva la 600mhz! Congrats. What voltage did you need for the ram and nb on that?


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ DOM
> 
> Viva la 600mhz! Congrats. What voltage did you need for the ram and nb on that?



ram is under dimm in everst and 1.4v


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 10, 2009)

Heya guys.

Would you consider this better?










Oh also mind you these are the cheap value ram sticks, not the OCZ Reapers.


----------



## 3dsage (Jun 19, 2009)

Some Good Ol' Ballistix D9GKX's being worked 
1230MHZ- 2.4V-  5-5-5-16 Perf LVL 7.


9225|7479|8077|54.7






I cant get past 415FSB on this board.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2009)

LOL ... If you guys don't notice where the glitch is ...

37ns latency is impossible for CL6 and the low fsb I am running.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 2, 2009)

EDIT:

And gets better ....


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 3, 2009)

Looking great that Jr...those sticks look strong buddy, looks like you have some good clocking RAM. 

Whats the max FSB on your board?


Here's a screenshot of my AMD rig:






And one from the old E8400 to plug those Mushkin sticks some more:





This AMD rig is plenty fast enough for my liking...still wouldn't mind an i7 though.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Looking great that Jr...those sticks look strong buddy, looks like you have some good clocking RAM.
> 
> Whats the max FSB on your board?



Thanks man!

LOL... 

FSB limited by the chip. Hardlocks/freezes at anything above 358fsb and gets stupidly unstable at 356fsb. I had that e1200 on this board posting at 400fsb 1Ghz ram.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 6, 2009)

Busted out 10k read.


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Busted out 10k read.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27616&stc=1&d=1249591977



 Those are some amazing sticks.

This is my 24/7 stable settings with PL @ 7.





 I can break 10K on R/W/C with my FSB @ 500, will post up when I bench later on.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks man! You got some very very nice numbers yourself as well!


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks man, BTW What PL are you running?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 8, 2009)

Using an nForce board. Can't really answer that.  I am ready to switch back to a P35 board. Really would love to go back to a DFI.


----------



## 3dsage (Aug 9, 2009)

First time Breaking 11K, and this is my Max FSB with 2x2GB Reaper X sticks in there.





51.1ns latency with sum D9 Ballistix thrown in there. 
@JR, Im sure I wont catch your 48ns latency.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Aug 9, 2009)

with AMD 48ns is easy  I can't get as good as you guys.(my Corsair ram died) it ran CL4 at some pretty good speeds(960 i think) at not vary high voltage(2.1v) may not be as good as the D9s but still gave me some good numbers that would hold its own against JRs respectable numbers... 

nice JR and 3d


----------



## JrRacinFan (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks pos. Oh and found out. 900 4-4-4-12 1.9v  . . . . and may go further ....


----------



## Shinzok (Sep 17, 2009)

This is my memory bandwith , is this oké bandwith ???


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 17, 2009)

See if you can tweak down the following:
tRCD:4
tRP:4
tRAS:13
tRC: 18-20
tWR: 5
tWTR: 9
tRTW:5


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Sep 17, 2009)

Game rig

rickss69|17397mb/s|15872mb/s|19345mb/s|50.6


----------



## sno.lcn (Oct 30, 2009)

Breaking 20k on the read shouldn't be too hard on this setup


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 2, 2009)

Here's my results with my new MB:

chuck216 | 9033 | 8959 | 9538 | 53.9


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 2, 2009)

wow same board as me but slower ram speed and your bandwidth is still better. The combo of the better mem. controller and higher speed makes a nice difference.


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 2, 2009)

p_o_s_pc said:


> wow same board as me but slower ram speed and your bandwidth is still better. The combo of the better mem. controller and higher speed makes a nice difference.


 
I think most of the difference is the overclock on the NB up to 2800 Mhz from 1600 Mhz stock. It really opens up memory bandwidth. Unfortunately 2800 is as fast as it goes. If I try to set 3000, it won't even post. 

I might do one run with the NB at the stock 1600 to show the difference in bandwidth.


----------



## chuck216 (Nov 2, 2009)

As promised, here's a run with the NB at stock speed, that was the only change made but it lowers the memory bandwidth tremendously, especially write speed.


----------



## mastrdrver (Nov 15, 2009)

mastrdrver|18047mb/s|14469mb/s|20168mb/s|44.6


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

chuck216 said:


> As promised, here's a run with the NB at stock speed, that was the only change made but it lowers the memory bandwidth tremendously, especially write speed.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091101/NB1600.jpg



when your NB is stock my mem bitchslaps yours.Nice


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 15, 2009)

Just a mild OC.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Nov 15, 2009)

nice JR better then mine at same ram speed.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 29, 2009)

Drunkenmafia|8928mb/s|6726mb/s|10535mb/s|49.3


This is an updated version of mine.  I am now running on DDR3.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Dec 29, 2009)

I think i could do better if i tweaked subtimngs and pushed the speed alittle higher but i am happy with this...
EDIT:mine is almost as good as drunkenMafia's DDR3


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Dec 29, 2009)

why does my write suck so bad??  It must have something to do with my NB freq sitting stock.  How can I OC my HT link / NB freq?


----------



## dcf-joe (Dec 29, 2009)

dcf-joe | 16741 mb/s | 14107 mb/s | 20943 mb/s | 48.9


----------

